# New bee association in Minnesota



## EKW (Feb 2, 2005)

The inaugural meeting of the Todd County Area Beekeepers Association will be held on Monday, September 24, 2007 at 7pm at the Bertha Community Center, 127 2nd Ave NW, Bertha, MN 56437.

For more information or to rsvp, please contact-
Elizabeth Williams
President
Todd County Area Beekeepers Association 
18332 County Road 24
Bertha, MN 56437
218-924-4411
[email protected]


----------



## bikebum3 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Organizing Bee Club*

Dear Ms. Williams:

I am presently in the initial stages of organizing a beekeeping association in southwest Montana. (I mean idea stage!). CAn you give me any concrete advice as to what needs to be done to get bring this into reality? Any insight/help would be appreciated. Thank you very much.

Yours truly,

Douglas Stream
Belgrade, Montana


----------

